# اختراع جديد مولد كهربائى بدون اى طاقة خارجية



## SAKRSUPER (1 يونيو 2007)

مطلوب ممول عربي
تم بحمد الله تعالى التوصل الى (مولد كهربائى جديد ) بدون اى طاقةخارجيه (اى مواد بتروليه ) والمطلوب هو اما ​1 - ممول يقوم بتمويل الاختراع وللعلم التكلفلةلا تتعدى خمسون الف جنية مصرى (50 الف )
2 - ممول يقوم باحضار الخامات المطلوبة
الاسم محمد رجب صقر
الوظيفة : ميكانيكى ديزل وهيدروليك
الاميل للمراسلة :  
تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يونيو 2007)

هل من الممكن ان تعطي لما اي فكره 
وشكراااااااااااا
وما معني بدون اي طاقه خارجيه


----------



## lay2mylove (7 يونيو 2007)

علمنا بشيء ابتدائي حتى نتعاون .... اخوك من مدينة اللاكهرباء بغداد


----------



## wdawash (7 يونيو 2007)

برجاء التوضيح مع ملاحظة أن الطاقة لا تستحدث من العدم


----------



## احمد ال عشي (7 يونيو 2007)

احيي الفكرة ولكن اريد معرفة الكيفية حتي امول بالمبلغ 
فما ممكن امول علي بياض خاجة ما اعرفهاش


----------



## SAKRSUPER (7 يونيو 2007)

الفكرة هى نفرض محريك تربينى تعديل بين مركز القوى والقو ى المستحد مة المحريك كهر باء مع تفعيل الحركة بحرك
بحركة ميكا نيكية مع تفعلة داحل المحريك مع الحفاظ علىالحركة السرعة سرعة الانهيار - امتفعلة حراء 

الى الموليد الكهرباء


----------



## أبن سينا (7 يونيو 2007)

صديقى هدا الكلام غير صحيح لأنه يعارض القانون الثانى للترموديناميكا الحرارية ، كل هده الإدعاءات لم تنجح ولدلك منع فى أمريكا قبول طلبات براءة الإختراع فى هده المواضيع، لكنى أنصحك بصناعة نمودج لتختبره ثم إدا نجح فقل وداعا للبترول على الأقل فى إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية وأبشرك لو نجحت فى هدا فستكون أشهر عالم فى هدا العصر

تحياتى

أخوك أستاد بأحد جامعات بريطانيا فى علم الموائع و الديناميكا الحرارية


----------



## wdawash (7 يونيو 2007)

أخي الاستاذ ابن سينا لقد عملت فترة في المركز القومي للبحوث بمصر و كثير من الناس من يحاول استحداث الطاقة من لا شيئ و هذا بالطبع لا يتم فلا توجد طاقة يمكن استحداثها من العدم مهما كان و مهما توهم المخترع ذلك و سبحان الخالق العظيم الذي خلق كل شيئ فقدره تقديرا


----------



## hilmy (7 يونيو 2007)

I Agree With Sir Ebn Sina


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يونيو 2007)

الأخ صخر .

تحية طيبة .

موضوعك هذا هو امتداد لموضوع طرحته حضرتك في قسم الطاقة البديلة وقسم الكهرباء , وتهربت من

الأجابة على اي سؤال حينها , وبقية مبهما .

البغدادي


----------



## Morrowind (8 يونيو 2007)

و أنا أيضا اخترعت جهاز يحول التراب الى ذهب و أريد ممول


----------



## محد انور (8 يونيو 2007)

:31: انا الممول وغير مقتنع بهذا الكلام


----------



## التواتي (8 يونيو 2007)

لا يمكن عمليا تدوير الطاقة بدون طاقة ضائعة الى حد معرفتي 
مع اننا هنا نحتاج الى استعمال الطاقة في الإستخدام العام فمن
اين نعوضها ... وهل تخلق الطاقة من العدم


----------



## رائد الطيار (8 يونيو 2007)

انا ايضا اؤيد اخي الاستاذ ابن سينا 
واود ولو توضيح عن االموضوع ان صح ادعائك


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (9 يونيو 2007)

أخي الكريم
في البداية إذا كانت الفكرة جديدة ومفيدة ممكن أن تحصل على براءة إختراع لحفظ حقوققك ثم تعرض الفكرة كاملة للحصول على ممول أول لبيع الفكرة بالكامل.
للحصول على براءة إختراع مسجلة في المملكة العربية السعودية يمكن زيارة موقع مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية مركز براءات الإختراع


----------



## wdawash (10 يونيو 2007)

لن يعطي أحد براءة اختراع لما يناقض المنطق و القوانين المثبتة اللهم إلا إذا حاول بداية أخذ براءة اختراع لنقض قوانين الفيزياء الرئيسية


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (10 يونيو 2007)

wdawash قال:


> لن يعطي أحد براءة اختراع لما يناقض المنطق و القوانين المثبتة اللهم إلا إذا حاول بداية أخذ براءة اختراع لنقض قوانين الفيزياء الرئيسية



*أخي الكريم:
الرجال قال شي جديد وجوابي كان محدد لأنه كما ذكر الإخوان ان الأخ الكريم كتب نفس الموضوع في أكثر من مرة.
لاتنسى كلنا نعرف قوانين حفظ الطاقة من مرحلة الثانوية العامة وردي ماهو معناه اني أوافق الشخص الكريم رأيه بل ربما عنده فكرة ماقدر يوصلها.

على العموم شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## SAKRSUPER (11 يونيو 2007)

بسم اللة
تحية طيبة وبعد توضيح بصيط وهوا تركيبة المفاعل التربينى كيفاء زلك يعلم الكسير ان التربينات تعمل على اساس عراف الا شتعل وادفع النتخ يعمل على تحريك التربينا ت
مع واخود محرك يعمل على تشعيل التربينات ولكن ضعيف -----ويحداخ هوا ايضان لى قوة محركة-----
وايضان هازههى القوة لا تافى تشغيل الموليد
توصلت الى رافع السرعة التى تعمل على تشغيل التربينات وتافعلهة ومنهة تشغيل --الموليد


من يريد المشركة فليتفضل اما بعد فهزا اخترع وامبنى على التجاريب مع العلم ان الاجزاء المطلوبة
متوفرة فى الاسواق ولن يتاكلف سوى تصنيع المحرك التربينى والاجزاءالدحلية لة

واشكر اخواتى على الرد الجميل


----------



## أبن سينا (11 يونيو 2007)

عزيزى المخترع لاجلك أرفت الملف فأرجو ان تدرسه بعناية
كما أنصحك بالمزيد من الإطلاع على القانون الأول والثانى للثرمودينا ميكا الحرارية
وسأرفق لك ملفيين فى الموضوع

على فكرة انا لا أقف فى وجه محاولاتك بل أعدها بادرة جيدة ولكن تحتاج إلى بعض الأساسيات

تمنياتى بحظ سعيد فى إختراعك


----------



## أبن سينا (11 يونيو 2007)

أرفقت شرحا لمختصر الثرموفلود أستخدمه فى تدريس بعض المواد فأرجو أن يفيدك

كلمة السر لفتح الملف

elsari

تحياتى


----------



## SAKRSUPER (11 يونيو 2007)

اخى الكريم اشكرك على القا نون معا--الزكر ان القانون نصف ما توصلت الية
وانا لة اخليف القونين بل اعمال من واقع تعرض لة فى حياتى المهنية
وتجر يتيى من حرك ميكا نيكية مع اننيى اهوا المحريكت التربينية واعرف جيد ن
تركيبة المحرك التربينى وتشغلة و الستفدة منة واعرف طريقة توليد الكهرباء منهة
اناء لة اخنلق اشيا بل من واقع الاشيا المتوجدة 
وتسجلى للاخترع ليس ما اريد بل هو تصنيع المحرك ليكون الوقع 
ولة اعمل على اسا رة موضع بل اريد من يساعدنى على تجربتى

 اللة الموفق لما يريد والمستعان


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 يونيو 2007)

*وضح لو سمحت*



sakrsuper قال:


> الفكرة هى نفرض محريك تربينى تعديل بين مركز القوى والقو ى المستحد مة المحريك كهر باء مع تفعيل الحركة بحرك
> بحركة ميكا نيكية مع تفعلة داحل المحريك مع الحفاظ علىالحركة السرعة سرعة الانهيار - امتفعلة حراء
> 
> الى الموليد الكهرباء



اخي المهندس ارجو ان توضح كلامك مع دلائل قاطعه حتي تجد ممول لهذا الاختراع او حتي نموذج مصغر ...... وارجو ان ترد علي كلام الاستاذ الفاضل المهندس ابن سينا لانه كلاو الواقع والمسموح لدي عقلي الصغير ....... وارجو ان ترد علينا حتي لا يكون الامر مبهم كما قال المهندس شكرى محمد نورى

وشكككككككككرررا


----------



## م.احمد على (11 يونيو 2007)

*en*

وانا ايد الاخ ابن سيناء


----------



## SAKRSUPER (11 يونيو 2007)

احواتى فى اللة 
من يستطيع المشركة فى عمل فعلى فليتفضل ولن افصح عن شى وزليك 
تركيبة المحريك يتطلب منى تجاريب الجزاء المطاوبة وتفعلهة حسب القوة 
واشكر الجميع على المشركة وانتهى بهزا المشركة وعند ما تحين الفرصة
ليعمل شى تجربى سوف ازيع الخبر وشكران للجميع على المشركة 
الف شكر لمن شرك بفعل وعمل واكلمة طيبة 

والحمد للة رب العلمين


----------



## medo911111 (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## التواتي (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أخي skakersuper انت ولا بد تعرف ان الطاقة لاتأتي من العدم 
أى اننا فقط نبدلها من طاقة الى نوع آخر من الطاقة كأن نعتمد على طاقة 
طبيعية بأن تكون الظاقة الداخلة فنتحصل على طاقة من نوع آخر للمثال
لوأدخلنا طاقة كهربية لمحرك فسنحصل على طاقة ميكانيكية وبالعكس 
لوأدخلنا طاقة ميكانيكية على مولد فسنحصل على طاقة كهربية ولو أدخلنا
ويمكننا الاستفادة من الشمس كطاقة داخلة لنتحصل على طاقة اخرى وهكذا
فهلا أوضحت لنا أخي ماهي الطاقة الداخلة في إختراعك فقط هل هي طاقة 
وضع , حرارة , ميكانيكية .... الخ
لك التوفيق
والسلام


----------



## أبن سينا (12 يونيو 2007)

صديقى وحيث أنك لم تنجح فى صناعة نمودج للإختراع فمعنى هدا أنك ما زلت فى مرحلة التفكير والأمانى
وعليه فإما أن تقنع نفسك قبل أن تقنع الآخرين نظريا أو عمليا بصناعة نمودج وإلا ستبقى فكرتك فى عالم الاحلام
وحيث أنك لم تفعل كلا الحالتين، فالامر فكرة ونتمنى أن يصبح حلمك حقيقة


----------



## التواتي (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

أخي العزيز إختراعك الذي تتحدث عنه إن كان صحيح فأظن أن هناك منظمة عالمية لا أذكر إسمها يمكنك أن تعرض عليها إختراعك ومن الممكن أن تدعمك إن هي إقتنعت بتصميمك وتبقى برائة الإختراع لك فقد حضرت محاضرة لدكتور عرض فيها إختراع لتوليد الكهرباء بالإعتماد على النقطة الحرجة للغازات وعرض ذلك على المنظمة وما أخبرنا به أن المنظمة سترسل له المعدات بعد أن أقتنعت بذلك ونشرت بحثه في مجلة علمية ... وللأسف لم أعد أذكر إسم المنظمة ولكن على ما أظن اليونسكو أو اليونيسيف لا أدري من منهم منظمة الطفولة العالمية ولاأخرى على الأرجح هي ما أتحدث عنها :5: 
والسلام


----------



## الجدى (12 يونيو 2007)

*أقول رأيى بصراحة و دون خجل *​ 
*هذا الأخ الكريم قدم بحثا ً و لنا أن ننتقده و لنا أن نصدقه و لكن ننتقده بإسلوب غير علمى فهذا أسلوب غير لائق لإننا مهندسين نتميز بالحس المرهف و الأدب الجم و القدرة على النقد السليم العلمى البناء , أما أن نحقد عليه و ننتقده بإسلوب غير علمى لأنه تفوق على بعضنا حتى نكسر من مجاديفه و كما يقول المثل فى مصر " خليك معاه لحد باب الدار "*​ 
*و على الأخ المهندس الباحث و المفكر أن يقدم و يوضح الفكرة بإسلوب دون ان يمس جوهرة الموضوع حتى لا يتسبب ذلك فى فقدان و ضياع بحثه الذى ربما أضاع فيه و قت طويل و لنا أن ننتقده و لنا أن نقول جوانب الإيجاب و السلب فى الموضوع*
*و شكراً جميعا ً *​


----------



## wdawash (13 يونيو 2007)

أخي محمد طلعت أرجو أن توضح من الذي انتقد بأسلوب غير علمي لأني أرى أن أغلب الردود كانت منطقية وتستند على قوانين علميه معروفة
كما أن بعض الزملاء مشكورين قاموا بتقديم بعض الملفات للشرح
و أضيف هنا ملاحظة لا أعلم لماذا لم يتكلم فيها أحد و هي أن حوار السيد Sakrsuper غريب جدا و الكلمات كثير منها غريب و خاطئ إملائيا
ربما لأني جديد في المنتدى لا أعلم ربما أخونا غير عربي أو ماذا أرجو الإيضاح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## التواتي (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بما أننا مهندسين أو لنقل متعلمين فمما لا شك فيه ان الكلام العلمي المدعم بالأدلة والقرائن يجب أن يكون هو الأساس لكل نقاش فلا انا الزمك برأئي ولا أنت تلزمني برأيك مالم يكن بإثبات علمي صحيح أما ان تقول كلاما بلا براهين فإنني سأجد كلامك ضربا من الأوهام لا أكثر كما أنه لن يكون ذا فائدة لمن يقرأه .. وكما أرى في كل المواضيع يتحول النقاش أحيانا وكأنه برنامج الإتجاه المعاكس وهذا من الطبيعي لأننا لانناقش ماهو بالدين بالضرورة إنما نناقش مسائل علمية يجب البحث في صدقيتها من عدمه وهنا يكون الإختلاف الى أن تتأتي البراهين على ذلك ... وعندما تشعر أن أحدا ما يتهكم فأن صح ذلك فلما لا تضع في ذهنك أنه لا يتهكم عليك إنما يتهكم على الفكرة لأنه يرى غير ذلك .... أرجوا أن تكون حرية الرأي هي السائدة شرط أن لاتخرج عن نطاق الأدب
والسلام عليكم


----------



## discoverer (15 يونيو 2007)

يقول اخوتنا بالسودان الشقيقة,,كلام زين ياخي, لكن مومعقول


----------



## discoverer (15 يونيو 2007)

how can we generate energy from no thing


----------



## التواتي (15 يونيو 2007)

discoverer قال:


> how can we generate energy from no thing



is it a serious question?!..OK.... So the answer ... you can not


----------



## basemmmo (15 يونيو 2007)

dont waste your time


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (15 يونيو 2007)

لا يمكن وجود طاقة من عدم


----------



## نسيم فضل (18 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع غير منطقى ولكن لازم تعطى ولو فكره علميه عشان ما نظلمكش


----------



## كاظم عسكر (18 يونيو 2007)

wdawash قال:


> أخي الاستاذ ابن سينا لقد عملت فترة في المركز القومي للبحوث بمصر و كثير من الناس من يحاول استحداث الطاقة من لا شيئ و هذا بالطبع لا يتم فلا توجد طاقة يمكن استحداثها من العدم مهما كان و مهما توهم المخترع ذلك و سبحان الخالق العظيم الذي خلق كل شيئ فقدره تقديرا


وماهو رايك باستخدام الطاقة المغناطيسية ------هل تغي عن مشتقات البترول --------؟؟؟؟ لدي عقدة من هذا الكلام المقولب ----- جاء اللذي يشعرنا بنهاية الحياة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22388&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%C7%DE%C9+%C7%E1%C8%CF%ED%E1%C9


----------



## جاسر (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم ربما من الممكن إبتكار تصميم لتربين -نظرياً-تتحرك بدون طاقة مدى الحياة, لكن أن تنتج طاقة هذا لا أظنه ممكن وإن حصل فهو من " الخوارق " ....

ورغم ذلك أشجع المهندس على المضي قدماً, فان لم يحقق ما يعتقد أنه ممكن فسوف يرضي نفسه أولاً وربما خرج باختراع آخر في الطريق يقبله العقل البشري المتوفر -حالياً-

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 يونيو 2007)

في انتظارك اخي المهندس لما تقوله لعله تكون اول عالم عربي يفعل ما لم يقدر عليه العقول الخارجيه انتمي ان تحقق نظريتك
ولكن انصحك ببعض الوضوح حتي تجد ممول لاختراعك 
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## كاظم عسكر (18 يونيو 2007)

كاظم عسكر قال:


> وماهو رايك باستخدام الطاقة المغناطيسية ------هل تغي عن مشتقات البترول --------؟؟؟؟ لدي عقدة من هذا الكلام المقولب ----- جاء اللذي يشعرنا بنهاية الحياة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22388&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%C7%DE%C9+%C7%E1%C8%CF%ED%E1%C9


هذا جوهر مشكلتنا نحن العرب --- القولبه ولا شي غير القولبه
تجد في هذا الرابط اني قدمت نفس الاختراع في عام 1990والذي حال دون ولادته بل وأده قبل ان يولد عقل مقولب يقول مثل هذا الكلام --- ليجىء الاجنبي الذي في الرابط وينفذه بحذافيره ليحرم العرب ولا اقول انا من انجاز علمي كبير ------ ارجو الاطلاع على المرفقات التي نشرتها بالرابط نفسه --- والتعليق متروك لك ---!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المهندس ابو علي (18 يونيو 2007)

قد يقصد الاخ عدم استخدام اي مصدر من مصادر الطاقة المتمثله بالبانزين والمشتقات النفطية الاخرى والاقتصار على مصادر اخرى عن طريق تفاعلات كميائية تؤدي بالنتيجة الى استحداث الطاقة المطلوبه .
عموماً المفروض من الاخ ان يقدم شرح توضيحي بسيط لفكرته لكي يتم مناقشتها واستبيان نقاط ضعف وقوة مشروعه .

ابو علي العراقي


----------



## كاظم عسكر (18 يونيو 2007)

المهندس ابو علي قال:


> قد يقصد الاخ عدم استخدام اي مصدر من مصادر الطاقة المتمثله بالبانزين والمشتقات النفطية الاخرى والاقتصار على مصادر اخرى عن طريق تفاعلات كميائية تؤدي بالنتيجة الى استحداث الطاقة المطلوبه .
> عموماً المفروض من الاخ ان يقدم شرح توضيحي بسيط لفكرته لكي يتم مناقشتها واستبيان نقاط ضعف وقوة مشروعه .
> 
> ابو علي العراقي


بالضبط اخ ابوعلي -------------- من كان يعرف الكهرباء قبل اختراعها ----؟ ومن ينكر اليوم انها اعضم طاقة عرفها الانسان من حيث الفائدة ------- ومن يستطيع ان يجزم بعم وجود طاقات اخرى لانعرف عنها شيىء ---------؟
على اخونا المخترع ان يفتح لنا قلبه ------ ونحن بدورنا نفتح له ذراعينا ------ ومن هنا يجب ان ننطلق0


----------



## كاظم عسكر (19 يونيو 2007)

ماذا نعرف عن التليباثي----او توارد الخواطر --- او التخاطب والاتصال عن بعد --- وهل يكون بموجب نوع من الترددات الموجية التي نعرفها ام ماذا ----وما نوع الطاقة التي تديره وماذا تسمى---- ونوع تقنية الاتصال والاستقبال بها---؟؟؟؟
وهل اذا ارتقى سمعنا الى ادراك الموجات فوق السمعية او تحتها انستطيع ان نسمع تحاور الملائكة ---او حتى الشياطين -----؟؟؟ ---ومتى ياتي اليوم الذي نستطيع فيه استرجاع اي كلمة قيلت منذ تعلم الانسان النطق وحتى يومنا هذا----وهل من يعرف معنى (صحائف من نور )قبل مأت السنين اليس الذي نتحاور به الان ونكتب ونقراء به والذي هو امامنا (اجهزة الكومبيوتر) صحائف من نور ام تراها رقائق من جلد الغزال يكتب بها السلاطين رسائلهم الى ولاة الامصار---؟؟؟؟
ومن يتخيل قبل الف عام ان كتلة من الحديد تزن مأت الاطنان تسير بين السماء والارض (الطائرة) الا نعت بالخبل والجنون ------- او يحرق او يصلب -------- والامثلة كثيرة ومعروفة ----؟؟؟ فمن يدعي ان القوانين التي تعلمها بالمدرسة هي نهاية المطاف فليتذكر قوله تعالى
{وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }الإسراء85
هذة المقولة للخالق المصمم العظيم تبقى قائمة الى مليارات السنين فيما لو قدر للكون ان يبقى ------ وهل منكم من يتخيل الى اي حد تصل علوم الدنيا بعد الف او الفي عام ---فما بالك بمليارات السنين ---ويبقى قول الحق قائما 
(وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا) 
يجب ان تكسر القوقعة فهي مؤذية ---- وعندها فقط ان يمكن ان نعمل( الالة التي تحول التراب الى ذهب) عمليا وبدون تهكم اوحتى تصبح لعبة بيد اطفالنا--- من يدري
اتمنى لكم طول العمر لتعيشوا وتشاهدوا وتتذكروا 
اخوكم كاظم عسكر-حاصل بفضل الله ونعمته على العديد من براءات الاختراع المسجله والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## عمر الجريري (19 يونيو 2007)

أعتقد أن ما تقصده هو توليد طاقة من مصدر مجاني غير منتهي ويسهل الحصول عليه.أما القول بتوليد طاقة من العدم فالكل يعلم باستحالته.أرجو منك عرض فكرتك بأسلوب منطقي بعض الشيء حتى لا يتم رفضها جملةً و فتصيلاً


----------



## كمال العاني (19 يونيو 2007)

اخي مع فائق احترامي لك لكن كلامك غير مستند على اساس او قاعده علميه


----------



## كمال العاني (19 يونيو 2007)

اخي ممكن اعطائنا معلومات اوسع عن الفكره ...........لأننا بأمس الحاجه الى هذا الاختراع


----------



## ahmad01 (24 يونيو 2007)

الطاقة لا تفنى و لا تخلق من العدم .............


----------



## wdawash (27 يونيو 2007)

كاظم عسكر قال:


> وماهو رايك باستخدام الطاقة المغناطيسية ------هل تغي عن مشتقات البترول --------؟؟؟؟ لدي عقدة من هذا الكلام المقولب ----- جاء اللذي يشعرنا بنهاية الحياة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22388&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%C7%DE%C9+%C7%E1%C8%CF%ED%E1%C9


لا أعلم ما المقصد من الكلام المقولب
أخي برجاء قراءة ما يلي أنقله كما هو من أحد المواقع
The Perendev-motor uses 3 flywheels that contain rows of permanent-magnets running their circumference -- these magnets push against addition magnets located in a split-collar to create a uniform movement. None of the parts require electricity to operate.

It still does not break the Laws of Thermodynamics - eventually the magnets will loose their strength.

I had built a magnet motor 20 years ago in Engineering school. There is no magnetic field inside a metal ring. If you hold a 'torus' next to a powerful magnet, a metal ball will pass right thru it. I stacked a bunch of 'torus' set up to drop the metal ball at the foot of a ramp - which the magnet pulled up and dropped back into the stack of 'torus' again. Eventually, though, the metal ball will become magnetic and the magnet will loose strength. To remagnetize the magnet and demagnetize the ball will take more energy than you can get out of the set up. 

Same with the Perendev Magnetic Motor. Eventually the magnetic fields will even out, and the energy to remagnitize the old magnetics or replace them will cost more than the motor can generate


----------



## العلم حياة (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للجميع على التفاعل
اود ان اسأل الاخ صاحب الفكرة هل انك اكتشفت طاقة في هذا الكون لم يكتشفها أحد قبلك ام انك اكتشفت طريقة لتولد الكهرباء بدون طاقة خارجية فعلا.
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## SAKRSUPER (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمت اللة 
تحية طيبة وابعد انا واصلات الى السعودية واجاري طراح المشروع على ممول واتا منا ان اجد المتكفل
واشكر الجمع على المشركة


----------



## غسان التكريتي (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي ولكن نص القانون صريح (الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث ولكن يمكن تحويلها من شكل الى اخر)


----------



## صالح الطوباسي (21 يوليو 2007)

ياريت لو تشرح بزيادة والتصميم الداخلي اله


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (21 يوليو 2007)

*انا اسف لكن لم يصل بنا الحد أن نعلم بعضنا بدائية العلوم الطبيعية فطلاب الثانوية العامة يعرفون قوانين الطاقة.لكن ربما أحد الإخوان لم يستطيع شرح فكرته بالضبط ربما كان يقصد تقليل الفقد في الطاقة بشكل كبير جدا وبطريقة مبتكرة.كما يؤسفني ايضا الإسلوب واللغة الركيكة التي يستخدمها بعض الزملاء*


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (21 يوليو 2007)

gaherham قال:


> *انا اسف لكن لم يصل بنا الحد أن نعلم بعضنا بدائيات العلوم الطبيعية فطلاب الثانوية العامة يعرفون قوانين الطاقة.لكن ربما أحد الإخوان لم يستطيع شرح فكرته بالضبط ربما كان يقصد تقليل الفقد في الطاقة بشكل كبير جدا وبطريقة مبتكرة.كما يؤسفني ايضا الإسلوب واللغة الركيكة التي يستخدمها بعض الزملاء*





بدائيات:67:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 يوليو 2007)

أحسب أننا نحتاج الى تحرير محل الخلاف ، إذا كان الاخ يقول أنه اخترع آلة تعمل بدون طاقة ، أو بقدر من الطاقة الأولي ثم يقوم جهازه بتوليد طاقته ذاتيا دون أى ادخال طاقة من الخارج أو حتى تحويل شكل من الطاقة الى شكل آخر ، فذلك يخالف المعروف من القوانين لدينا حتى الآن ، ولنا أن نشير الى مخالفة ذلك لما نعرفه من قوانين ، ويكون المطلوب ليس شرح اختراعه الذى يخاف عليه من السرقة ، ولكن على الاقل شرح القانون الجديد الذى على أساسه بنى فكرته والغير معروف لدينا ، وجزاه الله كل الخير ، دون ذلك يصبح الأمر ادعاءات غير جديرة بالالتفات ، وليس في ذلك أى انتقاص من الغير ، أو مصادرة على العبقرية ،بل هو احقاق للحق .


----------



## osamazaied (3 أغسطس 2007)

رغم علمي مقدما بان الموضوع هو خيال في خيال لانه يعارض قوانين الطبعيه لكنني قرات الموضوع لتعجبي بوجود احد الاخوة المهندسين الزملاء يضرب بقانون بقاء الطاقة عرض الحائط لانه لو صح الموضوع لوجب علي جميع المهندسين بالعالم اعادة دراستهم لانها بنيت علي ان الطاقة لاتستحدث من عدم ولكن تتحول من صورة لاخري
ولكن والحمد لله طلع مجرد حلم


----------



## SAKRSUPER (12 أغسطس 2007)

بسم اللة 
تحية طيبة وبعد من يستطيع تنفيز هزا الاخترع يتصل بى وانا على اتم الاستعداد ان اعطية الفكرة كملة
انا فى السعودية رقم المحمول 0508328114
على شرت تعوضى عن الاختراع واشكر الجميع علىالمشركة


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (12 أغسطس 2007)

هااااااااااههههههههها ....عفريت من الجن ........عكوسات عكوسات يا مثبت العقل فى الراس...ههههههههها


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ... انا مش عارف الناس بتتريق ليه؟؟ ... يعني هو من 100 سنه كان حد يقول ان ممكن نطلع القمر.. او نستنسخ النعجه دوللي .. او ان ممكن نعرف الخريطه الجينيه للانسان... او الفيمتو ثانيه... ياجماعه احنا بندرس ونتعلم الهندسه عشان مداركنا تكبر وتوسع ونبدأ نستوعب ونفكر .. مش نخلي القوانين اللي درسناها تربطنا وتشل تفكيرنا... ممكن تكون الفكره المعروضه دي غلط فعلا بس هي اكيد قابله للنقاش ... وياريت الاستاذ صاحبها يوضحها شويه وياريت معلش كمان يحاول يقلل شويه من الغلطات الكتابيه.


----------



## احمد عاطف الغرباوي (12 أغسطس 2007)

*انا قريت كل ردود الافعال وارجو من صاحب الاختراع ان يتحدث عنة حتي يقطع الشك باليقين والا فلا داعي الي هذة الموضوعات الفارغة وليعلم ان احنا مهندسين مش بياعين جوافة*


----------



## AbuMaha (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## wfayez (13 أغسطس 2007)

هل تقصد انه توجد مصادر طاقة خارجية (غير بترولية) او لا توجد على الاطلاق


----------



## بيدو الاحمر (14 أغسطس 2007)

الفكره ممكنه
وهى ببساطه عباره عن مولد ومتور كهربى يلزمه بطاريه فى بداية التشغيل فقط
ثم بعد ذلك يدور المحرك ويدور المولد اى العمليه تبادليه وياخذ الطاقه الزائده وتكون هى المكتسبة 
انا عضو جديد وهذا اول رد بالنسبه لى


----------



## mechanical_eng (14 أغسطس 2007)

اخي المصري هذا كلام غيرمنطقي وغير مقبول وكيف خطرت لك هذه الفكرة


----------



## wfayez (14 أغسطس 2007)

طبقاً للقاعدة التى تقول" ان الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم" فان هذا الكلام غير منطقى


----------



## wdawash (14 أغسطس 2007)

بيدو الاحمر قال:


> الفكره ممكنه
> وهى ببساطه عباره عن مولد ومتور كهربى يلزمه بطاريه فى بداية التشغيل فقط
> ثم بعد ذلك يدور المحرك ويدور المولد اى العمليه تبادليه وياخذ الطاقه الزائده وتكون هى المكتسبة
> انا عضو جديد وهذا اول رد بالنسبه لى


أخي الفاضل برجاء وزن الكلام حيث أنه و بفرض عدم وجود أي ضياع في الطاقة و هذا غير ممكن أو مستبعد ، و لكن بفرض تحقق عدم ضياع أي جزء من الطاقة فما الفائدة من تشغيل مولد و موتور لا نستفيد من حركتهم شيئا تماما كالبندول فأنت تعطيه مقدار من الطاقة و بفرض عدم وجود فقد نتيجة الاحتكاك فانه يظل يتحرك إلى ما لا نهاية محولا طاقة الوضع إلى طاقة حركة و العكس إلى ما شاء الله و لكن ماذا أخذنا من هذه الحركة


----------



## بيدو الاحمر (14 أغسطس 2007)

لماذا مسحت شرحى للفكره


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أغسطس 2007)

*الاخ العزيز بيدو *​ *أهلا بك *​ *تعالي نتصور المسألة بشكل بسيط جدا *​ *1 - نفترض أن البطارية أمدت المحرك بطاقة قيمتها مثلا مثلا **10 W*​ *2 - دار المحرك وحدث فقد نتيجة الاحتكاك والحرارة وعوامل أخرى بقدرة قيمتها *​ * 10W- 3W ** (بافتراض أن الفقد = **3w**)*​ *3- اذا القدرة التى تدير المولد هى= **7w*​ *4 – وحدث فى المولد فقد أيضا نتيجة العوامل التى ذكرناها ونفرض أنها بنفس القيمة *​ *فيكون خرج المولد **7w – 3w=4w*​ *5 – اذا سيمد المولد طاقة للمحرك قيمتها **4w*​ *6 - هذه الطاقة ستفقد فى المحرك **3w ** فيحرك المولد بطاقة **1w ** والتى ستفقد فى المحرك ولن تحركه .*​ *هذا شرح مبسط للغاية لتوضيح سبب اعتراض الاخوة المهندسين الشديد على صحة الفكرة ، وأهلا بك مرة أخرى ، تحياتي لك. *​


----------



## SAKRSUPER (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة وبعد يا اخواتى الموضع بسيط لة يحتاخ الى الشاتا ت الفكرة المحرك التربنى ماخوزة منة على سبيل القوة واسلة تفعيل القوة بين القوة الكهربائية والجزاء التربينى والحال تفعيل الحركة الميكنيكية ولكن ان شراحت هزهى النقطة واهية الاختراع فما الفائدة لى الحمداللة 
تكوين المحريك بسيط والفا ئدة تعرفون النتيجة فى العصر الزى نعيش 
وشكران


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 أغسطس 2007)

*معك حق*

الاخ العزيز معك حق لا داعى لكثرة الكلام والشرح ، السؤال هو هل جربت فكرتك عمليا ؟ ام انها ما زالت نظرية ؟
واذا كنت جربتها بالفعل ونجحت ، فهل تبناها احد المستثمرين للانتفاع بها ام لا ؟ واذا كان ذلك لم يحدث الى الآن فلماذا ؟ فالمفروض انه فتح علمي واستثمارى فى نفس الوقت ، فهو بالصورة التى فهمناها كنز تتهافت عليه الدنيا كلها ، فكلامك يعنى ان هناك جهاز يأخذ قدر من الطاقة الاولية للتشغيل ثم يتم تشغيله بطاقة ذاتية لا تتوقف ولا تنتهي ، هل ما فهمته صحيح ؟.


----------



## احمد مؤنس (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (19 أكتوبر 2007)

نرجو من الاخوة الاعزاء التعاون والنظام فى المشاركات حتى يعم النفع والخير لمهندسى العرب جميعا وجزااااااااكم الله خير


----------



## إيهاب2007 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

على فكرة عمى حاول فى هذا الموضوع ولكنه للأسف فشل 00000ومع ذلك فأنا أؤيد إعادة المحاولة


----------



## أحمد الحصني (19 أكتوبر 2007)

يببيبسبسيس


----------



## مهندس زياد 77 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

حبيبي الفكرة هاي دوخت العلماء في بداية هذا القرن وهي فكرة التوليد الذاتي ومات بسببها عالمان من كثرة التفكير بها فالطاقة لا تنشاء من العدم مستحيل ومثل ما قال لك احد الاخوة جربها وذا نجحت اني جاهز بتمويلك لان اني متاكد من عدم نجاح الفكرة اخوك مهندس من العراق


----------



## enggroup (21 أكتوبر 2007)

انا ابحث بنفس الموضوع ولدي فكرة حقيقية من يريد ان يعرفها فاليراسلني
اخوكم العراقي مدمر الكهرباء


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

نرجو منكم التعاون اخوانى الكرام


----------



## eng.mizoo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مش عاوز أقول أنك بتضحك علينا لان ممكن الكلام دة يحصل ولكن .....................
لازم توضح فكرتك اكثر علشان نقدر نسعدك يا بطل 
واتمنى لك مزيد من الأفكار والإختراعات


----------



## فرح ال (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اكتب عربي بشكل جيد بعدين اخترع مولد بدون طاقة خارجية سلام


----------



## مالك ددباس (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وان شاء الله تنجح في اختراعك


----------



## night_sun (29 أكتوبر 2007)

there is no enough details about ur new generator just give us more information to be ensure form it


----------



## SAKRSUPER (27 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة الى كل الاخوة 
قلت ان الفكرة ماخوزة من تجربة علمية لة ينقصنى الة المال او من يقوم بتزودى بلقطع المطلوبة 
وللاسف العقول العربية مازلت للاسف
سلمى الى كل كلمة طيبة ثهامت وادفعتنى الى العزيمة الى العمل ؤالجتهاد


----------



## mechanical_eng (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اكتب عربي بشكل جيد بعدين اخترع مولد بدون طاقة خارجية سلام


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ Sakr
أى مستثمر سيحتاج الى وضوح الرؤية ، وشرح منطقي علمي لاختراعك ، حتى يطمئن قلبه قبل أن يستثمر أمواله فى مشروعك ، والمعلومات التى ستمد مستثمرك بها ليست من أسرار اختراعك ، والى الآن لم تقدم أى أفكار علمية أو منطقية تجعل أى مستثمر يقبل على مساعدتك ، والمسألة اذا ليست عقول عربية بقدر ما هي قلة معلومات تجعل عرضك غير مغرى ، لاحتوائه على ادعاءات ليس لها سند علمي أو منطقى ، فاشرح موضوعك لتجعله مقبول لدى المستثمر ودعك من العقول الهندسية العربية التى لا تعجبك .


----------



## عضو1 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*الرد على مولد كهربائي بدون أي طاقة خارجية*

المطلوب المزيد من الشفافية والمصداقية والوضوح هذا هو الأهم ..


----------



## auc2 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

من العبث ان تنتظر ممولا لاشياء لا يعرف المول عنها شيئا الا اذا كان هذا الممول معتوها او مخبولا ومن المفترض انك صاحب فكر واختراع سيهز البشرية فهل صعب عليك الاقتناع بان الممولين ليسوا بلهاء وانهم لن يدفعوا اموالا لشخص يكلمهم عن اختراع مبهم تناقضه كل نظريات الطاقة التى يعتقد بصحتها كل مهندسى وفيزيقين العالم ... اقصد من يفهم منهم 
ولا تظن ان فكرة ادارة مولد بمحرك ثم الاستفادة من طاقة المولد فى ادارة المحرك هى اختراع فلقد حاول كثير من البلهاء تنفيذها وفشلت لانهم يجهلون اول قواعد الطاقة وهى ان الطاقة لا تنفنى ولا تستحدث اى لا تخلق من العدم


----------



## الداخلية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

عفوا اخي وضح كيف تستخرج الطاقة ؟؟؟
لانة ((( لا شي من لاشي )))


----------



## علي عيدان (2 ديسمبر 2007)

قد يكون أختراع جديد في مسيرة العلم التي لا تنتهي وربما وضع الله فكرة هذا الموضوع في عقلك فأذا كان ما تقوله صحيح بعد التجربة طبعاً فكلنا نحني لك باحترام


----------



## الرازم (2 ديسمبر 2007)

انا استغرب من هاؤلاء المتهكمين على شخص المخترع وفكرته

لو فيكم واحد فالح يعرف لي ماهيه الطاقة ولايقول لي انها سبب الشغل والحركة وتتحول وبطيخ

ماهيه الطاااااقه هلي هي الكترونات؟ فوتونات؟ مغناطيس؟

لاتعرفون صحيح؟

اذا كيف حكمتم انه لايمكن صناعة الطاقه ؟؟؟ من قبل قيل الماء ماء ولايمكن صناعته واليوم نعرف جميعا مما يتكون الماء وكيف لنا ان نصنعه من مواده الخام

اذا لاتتفلسفون بما لاتعرفون قد يخطيء الرجل وقد يصيب ولكن اسلوب التهكم هذا هوه مايعيق تقدم العرب والابداع 

ونصيحة للاخ حاول ان تجرب اختراعك في برنامج محاكاه قبل ان تبدأ في بنائه فعليا او كنموذج لتعرف اين يمكن ان تخطيء ليكون تصميم التجربة ناجحا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع اعتقد خيال علمي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 ديسمبر 2007)

يبدو أن هناك خلط بين مفهوم الاكتشاف ومفهوم الاختراع ، فالاكتشاف العلمى هو اكتشاف أحد قوانين الكون التى أودعها الله فيه ، ويحتاج الى قدرات علمية ، وامكانات بحثية ، وتراكم معلوماتي علمى ، أما الاختراع فهو استخدام ما تم اكتشافه فى تطبيقات تخدم الانسان ، وما نحن بصدده هنا هو اكتشاف علمي يحتاج للعرض على علماء الفيزياء بشكل أساسي ، أمر آخر أحسب أن السؤال عن الماهية ليس من هموم العلم ، بل العلم يبحث عن العلاقات بين الظواهر وما تحكمها من قوانين والا فالالكترونات لم يشاهدها أحد ، بل عرفت بأثرها وغيرها كثير كما هو معلوم للاخوة المهندسين ولا ادعى انني أتيت بجديد ولكن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين .


----------



## عمرو دخول (27 ديسمبر 2007)

يا اخي انا حاولت برضو في هذا المشروع بس اقتنعت في القانون اللي كل شي ماشي علية " الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم ولكنها تتحول من شكل لاخر" وهو اهم قانون


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

_يمعود انت بطران:77: :67: _


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (29 ديسمبر 2007)

المبدأ الأساسي في الطاقة هو اختزانها أو ما يعبر عنها بـ " conservation of energy أي أن الطاقة التي نتحصل عليها سواء ميكانيكية, كهربائية أو غيرها ماهي إلا تغيير من حالة إلى أخرى ولا يمكن أن تزيد ولكن ممكن في أغلب الحالات أن تنقص بسب عدة عوامل كالأحتكاك, الحرارة, البرودة... ولدا فإنه لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن ننتج طاقة من لا شيء.
أرجوا من الأخ الكريم أن يصيغ فكرته بصيغة أخرى أكثر تفصيل وأكثر شرحا.


----------



## azizi_1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

لايمكن ان يكون هذا حقيقة :87:


----------



## goto2 (6 أبريل 2008)

اسمحوا لي بتغييب المنطق 
لسبب واحد 

كل مخترع او مكتشف واجهه في بداية اختراعه تهكم وسخريه من الجميع ..
ارجو من صاحب الموضوع مراسلتي ع الخاص أو الاتصال بي و انا مستعد لتمويل 

ابو عبد الله 
تاجر
السعوديه 
جده 
0540764366

الدعوه عامه لمن يحتاج لتمويل 

القصد بأن نعود كما كنا في الصفوف الأماميه رحم الله علمائنا ضيعنا ميراثهم
الهمه للوصول للقمه يا شباب


----------



## hachemi (6 أبريل 2008)

i saw an experience as your in french and this invention is old
and They have to make her(it) has to leave the humidit and she(it) is trs weak by report(relationship) with the common


----------



## صلاح احمد عزيز (6 أبريل 2008)

اخي ابو عبدالله
قوانين الطاقة اصبحت بديهيات ولايمكن النقاش حول استحداثها، فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث بل تتحول من شكل الى اخر، فالاولى بصاحب المولد الكهربائي ان يجد تعبير ادق لما يريد اختراعه مثلا الاستفادة من خاصية معينة للحصول بموجبهاعلى طاقة


----------



## SAKRSUPER (24 مايو 2008)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']تحية طيبة وبعد أو بسط اختراع توليد ألطاقة الكهربائية نعلم أن لتشغيل محطة كهرباء يلازم قوة من[/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ألتربينات هذا ء ألتربين يعطى سبعة ألف حصان نصف قطرة 250م نعلم أن ألتربين يعمل أما ببخار ألماء من غلايات أو ما شابة أو محراك يعمل بوقود نعلم ما تكلفت ألوقود وما ينبعث منة [/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']هذا ألمحرك ألزى أعمل على أبتا قرة طول 70سم ونصف قطرة 25سم يعطى قوة 40حصان و 70حصان [/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مع تركيب عدد من هذا ألمحرك مثل ستة على ألتربين ألكبير [/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أذا كان سرعة ألتربين مع هذا ألعدد وتخفيض ألسرعة مع ألعزم لتوليد ألكهربا [/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']نرجع للمحرك يتكون من موتور كهربا سبعة حصان 220أمبير[/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']بعد تعديل المحرك وتركيب ألتعديل وأجزاء ألمبتكرة يعطى قوة عبرة عن هوا سريع [/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أستفيد منة لتشغيل ألتربين ألكبير عند ألتشغيل يعمل بقوة كهربا بعد ألتشغيل [/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أذا كان ألتشغيل يحتج 320 أمبير أما بعد ألتشغيل يعطى ألمواليد 7000ألف ك ف [/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أن نقلت ألكهربا بعد تحويل جهد ألكهربا أهذا لم يعطى ألقوة للتشغيل ألمحرك [/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']وتشغيل مصنع على سبيل ألتكلفة ليس أمر صعب كما علق ألبعض [/font]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']سلام[/font]
[/font]


----------



## SAKRSUPER (24 مايو 2008)

تحية طيبة وبعد 
أو بسط اختراع توليد ألطاقة الكهربائية نعلم أن لتشغيل محطة كهرباء يلازم قوة من
ألتربينات هذا ء ألتربين يعطى سبعة ألف حصان نصف قطرة 250م نعلم أن ألتربين يعمل أما ببخار ألماء من غلايات أو ما شابة أو محراك يعمل بوقود نعلم ما تكلفت ألوقود وما ينبعث منة 
هذا ألمحرك ألزى أعمل على أبتا قرة طول 70سم ونصف قطرة 25سم 
يعطى قوة 40حصان و 70حصان 
مع تركيب عدد من هذا ألمحرك مثل ستة على ألتربين ألكبير 
أذا كان سرعة ألتربين مع هذا ألعدد وتخفيض ألسرعة مع ألعزم لتوليد ألكهربا 
نرجع للمحرك يتكون من موتور كهربا سبعة حصان 220أمبير
بعد تعديل المحرك وتركيب ألتعديل وأجزاء ألمبتكرة يعطى قوة عبرة عن هوا سريع 
أستفيد منة لتشغيل ألتربين ألكبير عند ألتشغيل يعمل بقوة كهربا بعد ألتشغيل 
أذا كان ألتشغيل يحتج 320 أمبير أما بعد ألتشغيل يعطى ألمواليد 7000ألف ك ف 
أن نقلت ألكهربا بعد تحويل جهد ألكهربا أهذا لم يعطى ألقوة للتشغيل ألمحرك 
وتشغيل مصنع على سبيل ألتكلفة ليس أمر صعب كما علق ألبعض 
سلام


----------



## تميـــــم (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ابو عبدالله ..


انا شاب سعودي من الرياض عندي فكرة أختراع في مجال الطاقة المتجددة جلست افكر فيها حول السنتين وانا متأكد بنسبة %99 انها راح تنجح لكن الأشكالية اللي واجهتني هو تطبيق الفكرة في أرض الواقع ( للمعلومية هذي الفكرة شبيه للمولد الكهربائي سترولنغ الحائز على أفضل مولد كهربائي في العالم لكن بطريقة ثانية تعتمد على شكل هندسي معين )


الفكرة تحتاج إلى أشكال وأنواع معينه من المغناطيس القوي لكني حتى الحين مالقيت الشكل اللي ابيه ولا لقيت شركة تصنع المغناطيس بالأشكال اللي ابيها بالسعودية

في شركات تصنع اي شكل احتاجه من المغناطيس بالصين لكن تكلفتها ما أقدر عليها وهي قرابة 5000 ريال مع توصيلها للرياض


فا اذا كانك بتمولني حتى اطبق الفكرة في ارض الواقع وتمولني حتى أقدم طلب براءات الأختراع في الأتحاد الأوربي ياليت لو تراسلني على الخاص ( لأن وضع الإيميلات ممنوعه بالمنتدى )


وأكون لك شاكر وممنون ..


----------



## تميـــــم (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اما بالنسبة للموضوع فأنا أعتقد ان مافي شي مستحيل حتى وان تعارضة مع قوانين الفيزياء فكم سمعنا من نشوء مئات النظريات اماكن نظريات سابقة مما يدل انه لاتوجد نظرية غير قابلة للمسائلة والتعديل


----------



## محمد ادم (9 ديسمبر 2008)

(وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا ) كل فكرة قابلة للنقاش وتتحتمل الصواب والخطأ والنظريات تظل نظريات هى الاخرى ولا نجزم على نتها منزلة وغير قابلة للخطا


----------



## matrix_v2007 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الطاقة لاتفنىولاتثتحدث 0(قانون الطاقة)


----------



## SAKRSUPER (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكراكم السادة ألكرام 
ألمحرك -----
قلب ألمحرك ------يتكون من ؟ 
تربين +مجموعة من ألتروس +ألملاف ألكهربائى ألدخلى كل زلك على عمود وأحد طول ألمجموعة 
هزأ ألعمود مجوف 
مع تعديل بسيط على ألموتور ألكهرابئى يوجد ثلاث تربين =جسم وأحد للحركة مستقلة 
---- من نفس النظرية للمحرك ألنفاس للحركة ألميكانيكية لتركيب ألمجموعةألكنبراسر 
وألمجموعة ألثانية للضغط 
يعمل ألجزاء ألثانى للمحرك مع تعديل فىنقل ألحركة من ألمجموعة ألامامية ألى ألمجموعة ألخلفية 
؟ أما ألمجموعة ألثلاثة تعمل بنفس ألمجموعة ألثانية مع مجموعة من ألتروس لتخفيض ألسرعة 
ونقل ألحركة ألى ألموليد ألكهرابئى 
يعمل ألمحرك بطاقة خرجية حتا يتم ألسرعة ألداخلية وعند بلوغ ألطاقة للموليد يتيم نقل أخز ألطاقة 
من ألموليد ألكهرابئى
من جهاز نقل وتوزيع ألطاقة 
هزهى هى ألنظرية ألميكانيكية للمحرك 
أما ألقونين فهى ثابتة من ألنحية ألعلمية 
أما ألتغير فى ألشكل ألهندسى للتركيب ونقل ألحركة ألميكانيكية من شكل ألى شكل


----------



## محمود الحصرى (11 ديسمبر 2008)

لماذا كل هذا الإستغراب من الزميل 
ممكن مولد كهرباء من الرياح والشمس وبتكلفة اقل من ذلك (( قدرات صغيرة ))


----------



## محمدرحال (2 فبراير 2009)

اخي وضح الموضوع ماهي الاساسيات لذلك 
وماهي القيمة المتولده من هذا الاختراع 

مشكور


----------



## م.عبد الصمد (3 فبراير 2009)

الله ينطيك العافيه على هذا الاختراع لانه راح يقلب موازين العالم ولو اعتقد انه لايمكن توليد الكهرباء من العدم واذا كان ممكن طاقه بديله للديزل وانشاء الله يسجل هذا في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Amir (3 فبراير 2009)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## مخترع فلسطيني (11 مارس 2009)

عندي الكثيييير من المولدات التي اخترعتها لكن لم ترى النور لاني لم احصل على برائة اختراع وغير المولدات في جميع التخصصات والسبب عدم الحصول على مولد ومن الفكر التي فقدتها هي توليد الكهرباء عن طريق البحر والمغناطيس والتحليل الكهربائي للماء والكثير من الاختراعات لكن لا زال عندي الكثيير


----------



## lay2mylove (27 مايو 2009)

موفق بأذن الله وانشاء الله يكون اختراعك الاحسن في العالم


----------



## مهندس محمود ناجى (11 يونيو 2009)

انا عندى فكرة انقح من دى انا هعمل من الفسيخ شربات


----------



## بسام عع (12 يونيو 2009)

اوريد عمل موولد كهرباء صغير


----------



## بسام عع (12 يونيو 2009)

عمل موولد بدون طاقة خارجية


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموقع..كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## وليد حسونة (1 يناير 2010)

انا تراودنى هذه الفكره فماذا لو اننا قمنا مثلا بربط مولد كهربائى قدرته 15 ك وتم تشغيله بموتور قدرته 5و5 حصان مع تذويد الحركه بحدفات ومن المعروف ان الموتور سيتهلك حوالى 4 ك من المولد فيتبقى لنا حوالى 11ك 00000
ارجو الردود


----------



## وليد حسونة (1 يناير 2010)

ارجو المعذره على لفظ انا واعوذب بالله من كلمة انا


----------



## emhdisam (3 يناير 2010)

هراء هراء الطاقة مصانة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 يناير 2010)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ صخر .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...


 

الموضوع قديم .. 

وشكرا مهندس شكري محمد نوري على التوضيح ​


----------



## انس السياغي (3 يناير 2010)

حقوقك يا اخ صخر لا تعطي اي معلومات عن هذه الالة وكذلك لا تبحث عن ممول وانت لاتريد إعطاء اي معلومات


----------



## iyad2009 (5 يناير 2010)

اخي ممكن تشرح الكيفة


----------



## m. el awady (7 يناير 2010)

The energy is balanced in this small blue planet you can only transfer it from one form to another and if you succeed to produce energy from nothing this will cause unbalance in the planet system and that lead to total destruction and this what will happened if you install a power plant at another planet and import the energy to this planet by light


----------



## امير اذوق (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
سؤال هو
هل يمكن تدوير المولد الكهربائي بمحرك أو أي شيء اخر يعمل على تدوير المولد بدل من التربينة(البخارية أو الغازية أو, المائية.ألخ)؟
وهل بيعطينا نفس الكفاءة والقدرة التي تعطينا المولدات الكهربائية التي تدورها التربينة؟
و إذا كان هذا ممكن كيف يمكن أن نتحكم في القدرة الفعالة بمعنى رفعها وخفضها؟
ارجو الاجابة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## امير اذوق (30 يناير 2010)

سوال


----------



## امير اذوق (30 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم
سؤال هو
هل يمكن تدوير المولد الكهربائي بمحرك أو أي شيء اخر يعمل على تدوير المولد بدل من التربينة(البخارية أو الغازية أو, المائية.ألخ)؟
وهل بيعطينا نفس الكفاءة والقدرة التي تعطينا المولدات الكهربائية التي تدورها التربينة؟
و إذا كان هذا ممكن كيف يمكن أن نتحكم في القدرة الفعالة بمعنى رفعها وخفضها؟
ارجو الاجابة
ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## امير اذوق (30 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*
*سؤال هو*
*هل يمكن تدوير المولد الكهربائي بمحرك أو أي شيء اخر يعمل على تدوير المولد بدل من التربينة(البخارية أو الغازية أو, المائية.ألخ)؟*
*وهل بيعطينا نفس الكفاءة والقدرة التي تعطينا المولدات الكهربائية التي تدورها التربينة؟*
*و إذا كان هذا ممكن كيف يمكن أن نتحكم في القدرة الفعالة بمعنى رفعها وخفضها؟*
*ارجو الاجابة*
*ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## dr_mkrbsh (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
احب في البدايه اهني الشخص على ماقام به ولا استغراب لاني فمت بتصميم جهاز نفسه واريد التوضيح اكثر 
هو مولد كهربائي مجاتي يعمل في الصباح والمساء دون توقف وفي اي مكان وزمان اي مالا نهايا اريد ابلغكم اني توصلت الى اختراع يفوق الخيال لو علمت امريكيا عنهما لاستغنت عن العالم من كل شيئ


----------



## unisat (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
آسف تعليقي متأخر جدا عن باقي التعليقات حسب التاريخ , و للأسف لم أجد الفكرة لأرفضها أو أقبلها , و لكن الأمانة العلمية بيننا كمسلمين تستوجب مني الرد بالآتي:
1- طبقا للقوانين الفرضية و التطبيقية الحالية , نظريا لا يمكن تحقيق ذلك 
2- واقعيا و بمراجعة أفكار كثيرة وليدة و حديثة يمكن تحقيق ذلك
3- للأسف نحن نعيش أسرى القوانين و لا نحاول مناقشتها أو رفضها و تطويرها
4- القنبلة النووية تستمد طاقتها من الطاقات الداخلية لمكونات الذرة و ليس من تحول الكتلة إلى طاقة كما يعتقد البعض
5- يمكن إستخراج الطاقات الداخلية للذرة بأشكال أخرى أشهرها الكهرباء التى تنتج مغناطيسيا أو بالطرق أو الحرارة أو الكيمياء أو الضوء أو ..... الطرق كثيرة جدا
6- المولد الكهربي التقليدي يستخدم الحث المغناطيسي المفاجئ لإلكترونات ذرات السلك مما يدفعها للهروب وتوليد الكهرباء و تتناسب الكهرباء مع سرعة التغير المغناطيسي ومواصفات السلك وعدد لفاته و شدة المجال المغناطيسي و طبيعة الوسط و مجموعة متغيرات أخرى
7- نتيجة مرور تيار كهربي المتولد ينتج عنه مغناطيسية عكسية تقوام المجال الأصلي و هذا ما يعرف بتأثير الموتور العكسي
8- يلزم محرك خارجي قوي لمقاومة تأثير الموتور العكسي و للحفاظ على حركة المولد دون توقف
9- عادة الطاقة المدفوعة للمحرك الخارجي تكون أكبر من الطاقة المتولدة مما يعاكس ما كتبه الزميل سابقا
10- ولكن للأمانة و إن كان الموضوع لا زال سري جدا ,,, فإنه أمكن توليد طاقة أكبر من طاقة التحريك الخارجية و من ثم يمكن عكسها لموتور يشغل المولد و تصبح الفرضية ممكنة
11- المشكلة هي أن الطاقة المتولدة ليست أكبر بكثير من الطاقة المدفوعة و ما زال الموضوع قيد التطوير
12- من يتصفح الإنترنت يجد تصميمات حقيقية لمواتير تعمل ذاتيا بالتنافر المغناطيسي و أخرى بالتجاذب المغناطيسي و ليس بها ملفات و لا تحتاج لكهرباء خارجية
13- الزملاء المهندسين الرجاء التحرر من القوانين التي درستموها و طوروا أنفسكم لأن هذا ممكن و الأيامك القليلة القادمة ستشهد على ذلك,,,,
شكرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (3 يونيو 2010)

لم أجد تعليقاً على الموضوع

ولكن أقول "من غشنا فليس منا"
وأقولها ولا أعلم هل هو حديث أم قول مأثور

ولكن قلبى حدثنى بذلك

"على فكرة مش عارف ليه حاسس إن صاحب الموضوع كتابته فى العربى ؟؟؟؟؟؟"
هو أجنبى ولا حاجة


مع إحترامى له

ولكنى لا أقبل أن يستهزأ بعقليتى أحد


----------



## lay2mylove (1 سبتمبر 2010)

لا تعليق لا تعليق


----------



## م شريفة (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الزميل صاحب فكرة المولد الكهربائي بدون طاقة خارجية ...
أنا مستعدة لتمويل هذا المشروع ...
وانت قلت ان التكلفة بحدود 50 الف جينيه مصري 
يعني بحدود 9000 دولار امريكي ويمكن أقل ...
أنا بانتظار جوابك وارجو بأن تفيدني بالخطوة الأولى لتنفيذ هذا المشروع...
ولكن بشرط أنني سوف أقوم بنشر خطوات المشروع أول بأول عبر هذا الملتقى 
طبعا مع الاحتفاظ ببعض المعلومات السرية يلي ممكن تعتبرها انت خاصة وغير صالحة للنشر حتى ما أحد ياخذ الفكرة .
بسم الله نبدأ .... ما هي الخطوة الاولى للتنفيذ ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمداسلم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الخيال العلمي نصف الاختراع


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

كثر النقد لهذا الموضوع فلماذا لا يغلق
الاحتفاظ بمثل هذه المواضيع على ملتقى المهندسين العرب يقلل من شأنه

فكرة توليد طاقة من لا شئ تخالف كل قوانين الطاقة الكونية ولا ننسى نظرية
closed system
والذي فيه يكون مقدار الطاقة المتولدة يعادل مقدار الطاقة المغذية طرح الهادر والفائدة فقط تنتج من الحصول على طاقة في صورة يمكن استخدامها من صورة أخرى لا يمكن استخدامها مثل توليد الحرارة في الساخانات من الكهرباء

لأنه ايضاً هناك فكرة قرأتها عن توليد طاقة من احتراق الهيدروجين في الماء والذي سيولد في النهاية أيضاً ماءً وذلك عن طريق بطارية صغيرة 12 فولت فقط والتي طبعاً يمكن إعادة شحنها عن طريق الطاقة المتولدة ولكني أومن ببطلان هذه النظرية وإن زعموا تجربتها

أرجو غلق الموضوع


----------



## فادي رجب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اوافق الدكتور ابن سينا على الكلام الدقيق مشكور دكتور (على الرغم اول ما دخلت العنوان تفاجئت بالشيء العظيم )


----------



## برهم السيد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتقد ان هكذا فكرة تخالف قوانين الطاقة ولا يمكن بأي صور انتاج طاقة من عدم


----------



## ساهر احمد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## عمار عربي جبر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اولا (اعلم ان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث)حسب قوانين الفيزياء 
ثانيا الاستاذ لا يتحدث حول استحدات الطاقة وصناعتها من العدم بل يتحدث حول تحويل في صورها وهذا جاثز في المفهم العلمي 
ثالثا لا حدود في العلم


----------



## بلال الكفري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كل شي جايز بس أقنعنا


----------



## عمار عربي جبر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

انا حاليا اعمل على مشروع من هذا القبيل وقد حصلت على نتائج شبة جيدة اقسم باللة لكن الموضوع ليس في التوليد وحدة بل في شى اخر هو في استمرار تغذيية المصدر وتجهيزة في اجزاء من التانية 
مع اخذ بنظر الاعتبار( السرعة المطلوبة وهي 1500 دورة في الثانية والقدرة التي يعمل يها راس التوليد )
واحتاج مساعدة في امور معينة ومن لدية القدرة على النصح فقط ليدلي بمشاركتة 
مع العلم المشروع شغال لكن ليس يالمستوى المطلوب.


----------



## عمار عربي جبر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

لو اردت تبسيط الموضوع مثلا الشفرات الهوائية وكيفية عملها
الريح تحرك الشفرات (الريش) ويتصل محور من الشفرات الى صندوق الترويس(الكيربوكس)عمل الكيربوكس هو مضاعفة الحركة بحيث تصل السرعة الى 1500 ومن ثم الى توربين يولد الطاقة 
هذا ليس خلق طاقة بل تحويل في صورها 
المشروع مقارب لكن المحرك ليس الريح بل هوة ماطور كهربائي .


----------



## ابن رام الله (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## ابن رام الله (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بس انا مع ابن سينا


----------



## mimfarahat (16 أكتوبر 2010)

انا لست مهندس كهرباء ولكن رأيت على اليوتيوب المحرك المغناطيسي magnetic engine وهو ببساطة يستخدم قوى التنافر بين الاٌقطاب المغناطيسية المتشابه لعمل حركة دورانية لجسم دائري يدور حول محوره وهذ المحور متصل بالمولد الكهرب الذي يحول هذه الحركة الى طاقة كهربية - الفكرة بسيطة جداً وجميلة جداً وأعتقد أنها ستقضي تماماً على الوقود الحجري وأيضا الطاقة النووية لتوليد الكهرباء سواء للمدن والمصانع أوتشغيل الغواصات وحاملات الطائرات التي تعمل بالكهرباء الناتجة من المفاعلات النووية


----------



## محمود المتخصص (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سبحان الخالق العظيم الذي خلق كل شيئ فقدره تقديرا


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحباً اخوان مرحبا مشرف المنتدى
يرجى جمع كل المواضيع الخاصة بانتاج الطاقة المجانية بموضوع واحد
كي يتم الرد عليها مرة واحدة ان كان سلبا او ايجاباً ونخلص من تلك الملحمة
انا بالطبع من فريق المعارضين فلا طاقة من العدم 
وكل ماسبق كان من العدم والى العدم
والذي يريد ان يزعل فليزعل رغم اني لا اريد ذلك
ولكن هذا هو الواقع كل تلك الامور من الخيال ولايوجد جهاز واحد استطاع تحريك نفسه قبل ان ينتج طاقة ..!!!
فارجو تحمل ردي برحابة صدر فالامور ليست شخصية
انا ربما اكثر واحد احب ان تتفتح العقول العبقرية العربية وتنتج لنا اختراعات 
يتوقف عندها العالم باحترام .. 
تحياتي
زيد


----------



## عمروالعو (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## aminabdulhady (29 ديسمبر 2010)

sakrsuper قال:


> احواتى فى اللة
> من يستطيع المشركة فى عمل فعلى فليتفضل ولن افصح عن شى وزليك
> تركيبة المحريك يتطلب منى تجاريب الجزاء المطاوبة وتفعلهة حسب القوة
> واشكر الجميع على المشركة وانتهى بهزا المشركة وعند ما تحين الفرصة
> ...



انت جاي تبيع الترماي في المنتدى وعاوز مشتري
وكمان مش عاوز تقول مواصفات الترماي​


----------



## جمال1960 (12 يوليو 2017)

يا أخي الكريم صاحب الاختراع لا تجعل الملتقى أضحوكة فما معنى أن تنتج الطاقة الكهربائية من لا شيء ... ورجاء أن تستشير متخصص قبل طرح هذه الفكرة في الملتقى... ويا إخواني المشرفين على الملتقى اجعلوا لكم مراجع هندسي يراجع الأفكار قبل طرحها حتى لا يفقد الملتقى قيمته بعرض أفكار سطحية تأباها القوانين الفيزيائية التي جعلها الله من سنن الكون


----------



## قصي حمودي (28 أغسطس 2017)

الف مبروك على الاختراع


----------



## قصي حمودي (11 سبتمبر 2017)

ممكن وصف ولو بسيط عن كيفية عمل المولد بدون للفائدة والتطوير 
اذا كانت النتيجة صحيحة فيمكن للعالم ان يستغني عن طاقة البترول او البترول نفسه


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 سبتمبر 2017)

قصي حمودي قال:


> ممكن وصف ولو بسيط عن كيفية عمل المولد بدون للفائدة والتطوير
> اذا كانت النتيجة صحيحة فيمكن للعالم ان يستغني عن طاقة البترول او البترول نفسه



أخي الكريم في الحقيقة لا يوجد أي مولد يعمل بدون طاقة ... وكل هذه هي إما محاولات لبعض الأشخاص لا يعلم أحد صحتها أو فيديوها لجذب عدد كثير من المشاهدات للربح من اليوتيوب أو محاولات لأشخاص للنصب على رجال الأعمال ...


----------

